# Sony takes over robotech



## Narutossss (Mar 26, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Sony Pictures has secured rights to the popular anime series “Robotech” and views the project as a potential film franchise.
> 
> The studio hopes to move quickly into production on the live-action feature, with Gianni Nunnari and Mark Canton (“300,” “The Immortals”) producing and Michael Gordon (“300,” “GI Joe”) writing the script. The series centered on humanity’s use of robot technology to fend off alien invaders and has an “Independence Day” meets “Star Wars” vibe. It is seen as having the global appeal necessary to become a blockbuster property.
> 
> ...






lol after 8 years of warner bros dicking around with this IP, their rights finally ran out and sony jacked it. I recon the chances of this being made at sony is fairly high seeing as they put together a team so quickly and they're desperate for a franchise right now and have nothing to lose. It also wouldn't make sense to buy an IP that's been in production hell for 8 years if they weren't serious about making it.

this was way, way before my generation, so I don't care if this happens or not though, if it looks good I'll go watch it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 26, 2015)

Since Sony is a Japanese company hopefully they'll respect one of their iconic anime franchises and make this based on the real Macross and not that bizarre Robotech thing.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Mar 26, 2015)

I hope they don't ruin it, they have ruined spiderman.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 26, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Since Sony is a Japanese company hopefully they'll respect one of their iconic anime franchises and make this based on the real Macross and not that bizarre Robotech thing.





> with Gianni Nunnari and Mark Canton (“300,” “The Immortals”) producing and Michael Gordon (“300,” “GI Joe”) writing the script.




I'd rather see a Macross remake on Yamato level instead of this shit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah give me an animated or well done CGI remake of the original Macross over this plz.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 26, 2015)

I just imagine Focker's death from the writer of G.I Joe 

Was Focker even in that Robotech fuckery?


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 26, 2015)

Does it mean that Mechwarrior and Macross are free to roam again without being sued?


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 26, 2015)

pretty sure the licensing thing is still complicated I think. 

as for the movie, from what I hear china is obsessed with robotech, so this movie has the chance to be a mega blockbuster over there, maybe a potential 200+ million gross. 

My only investment in this attempt at making a mecha franchise, is if it catches on we could possible see a Gundam live action movie, G-savior never happened.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 28, 2015)

I can't remember how good or bad the Captain Harlock and Space Battleship Yamato reboots were.  Pretty sure both were better than the wachowskis remake of Speed Racer.  This would just be the latest reboot from 1960's-1980's anime.

One thing Robotech/Macross has going for it is many of the vehicle and mecha designs were drafted by engineers.  That's probably the best thing about the genre.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 29, 2015)

Sony  after all that shit with The Interview how can we be assured that the delicate matter of Minmay's shower scene will be handled properly?

*sighs*


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 29, 2015)

I wonder if sony can use macross for their movie, seems like that's what everyone wants them to adapt. but will japan send in the lawyers to stomp that idea out.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 3, 2015)

If I remember right, Harmony Gold owns the rights to the mecha designs and possibly the characters as well.  Macross, Battletech and Robotech use some of the same vehicle concept arts and designs, and Harmony Gold tends to be very restrictive and doesn't allow use of their intellectual property, even though they themselves haven't used it in years.

Sony can definitely use the IP if they can license it from Harmony Gold.  Suffice it to say a lot of people have had trouble working out agreements with HG in the past.

.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 4, 2015)

from what I've been hearing the hate for harmony gold from the otakus is strong as fuck. seems like they're to blame for the lack of macross overseas or something.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 5, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> from what I've been hearing the hate for harmony gold from the otakus is strong as fuck. seems like they're to blame for the lack of macross overseas or something.



.

Harmony Gold hasn't used their intellectual property since the 1980's-1990's to produce Macross content.

They own the license, never use it, and seldom allow anyone else to use it.

They've also backtracked on their licensing agreements.

They do get some hate for it.

Even games like Mechwarrior and..



Suffer from Harmony Gold's licensing restrictions.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 30, 2015)

James Wan of the mega success furious 7 which has grossed over 1.3 billion dollars is in talks to direct robotech for sony.


looks like sony is taking this seriously if they're already going after an A list director. Seems like they're pushing for this to be their answer to star wars. if done right it could be huge.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 3, 2015)

James wan of furious 7 set to direct Robotech.


----------

